# lucky reptile thermo control II - inputs question



## Gcrossan (Jul 19, 2011)

Hi all,

Been looking into the above product and I cant quite get my head around how things are connected to it. Google images are not helping me.

Manual says it has a schuko coupling to connect lighting which I'm confused about.

All I want to do is connect a heat mat and one light source which I understand will be on a timer.

So does it go...heat mat mains plug on I + light source mains plug on II > thermo control. Thermo control has mains supply and stat. In this regard it is simply switching the mains input from the light on and off by using the timer on input socket II? And uses the stat to control the heat mat?

Does the above make sense? Im confused by what this schuko does. Unless I have jumped to the wrong conclusion about how its set up and its not simply using the mains plug from any devices connected to it.

Grateful to anyone who can clear up what must be really obvious! :blush: Thanks
Gareth


----------



## bazza5938 (Jul 16, 2010)

I've two of the pro ones of these, they've a plug that goes into the mains, two standard sockets, one that works, purely on a timer (for the lighting) and one that is on/off controlled by the stat, with probe. That model also lets you set different day/night temps.

I dunno what the non pro one lacks, but I don't think there's a huge price difference between them on the likes of surreypetsupplies.

The clock could be a bit better at keeping the time, but just set it again every month, and it'll not be too bad, and it'd be nice if it was a dimming stat, but if you have ceramics or mats hanging off that side, its not a huge deal, especially not for the price. I would buy another without a second thought, and most, likely will as I'm planning my next addition at the mo


----------



## Gcrossan (Jul 19, 2011)

Brilliant - thanks mate - now why cant the instructions just say it so simply?! 

Mods - sorry for posting in wrong section. Appreciate the time taken to move it.


----------

